# help? advice? please?



## mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

i have 1 1/4 acre in florida (where i live) that i bought hoping to move to later, but now i need to sell it (lost my job.)

it's in hastings, florida flagler estates, lot 1008, on ruth avenue, crossroad is stephen

the county property appraiser appraises it at $3,000. i listed it at craigslist and on jax4sale.com for $1500. no nibbles yet.

fyi, it's rural, livestock permitted. it's very close to where there were huge potato, cabbage and other farms. rich soil, good growing conditions (you gotta know how to grow in florida, but with that info, it's a good place to farm or for livestock

how can i sell it? i need to sell it before the month is out. 

thank you for your help. please say a prayer for me, i'm desperate.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Looking at a map on Zillow, Ruth runs north/south, but doesn't appear to connect to Stephen. There is a house on the southwest corner of Ruth/Timothy (last cross street). Where is your lot in relationship to that house ? (North/south, how many lots ? )


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Get a Realtor to list your lot on MLS where hundreds of agents can see it is for sale.


----------



## jr23 (Sep 3, 2013)

if there's neighbors with homes or farms contact them also they migh like to add to there property


----------



## mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

TnAndy
MY BAD, YOU'RE RIGHT. I KNEW IT WAS SOMEONE FROM THE NEW TESTAMENT AND GOT THE NAME WRONG. IT'S BETWEEN TIMOTHY AND WINTHROP. THE NEAREST ADDRESS I REMEMBER THERE IS 10325 RUTH AVE., WHICH IS THE DOUBLE WIDE TO THE NORTH. 10325 IS A DOUBLE LOT, AND MINE IS JUST SOUTH OF THAT.


----------



## mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

It's one lot.

I hate to sell it, it was going to be my survival retreat. Lots of open land, game (deer and wild pigs, etc.)


----------



## outgunu (Sep 14, 2006)

I live in Jax. I'll give ya a call about this tomorrow if still available.


----------



## outgunu (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I have called the number listed on the other site for two days now... Maybe it's sold? Don't know....


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

What happened to the property?


----------

